# Nielsen's 2005/6 TV Market Rankings



## TNGTony

The new Nielsen TV Market rankings have been published here http://www.nielsenmedia.com/DMAs.html

There seemed to be a lot more changes in the ranks this year than last!

Rank, TV Market, Change from last year if any:

1 New York
2 Los Angeles 
3 Chicago 
4 Philadelphia 
5 Boston (Manchester) 
6 San Francisco-Oak-San Jose 
7 Dallas-Ft. Worth
8 Washington, DC (Hagrstwn) 
9 Atlanta 2,097,220 
*10 Houston  - +1* 
*11 Detroit  -1* 
*12 Tampa-St. Pete (Sarasota) +1
13 Seattle-Tacoma  -1
14 Phoenix (Prescott)  +1
15 Minneapolis-St. Paul* -1 
16 Cleveland-Akron (Canton) 
17 Miami-Ft. Lauderdale 
18 Denver 
19 Sacramnto
20 Orlando 
21 St. Louis 
22 Pittsburgh 
*23 Portland, OR +1
24 Baltimore -1* 
25 Indianapolis
26 San Diego 
*27 Charlotte +1
28 Hartford & New Haven*1* 
29 Raleigh-Durham (Fayetvlle)
30 Nashville
31 Kansas City 
*32 Columbus, OH +2
33 Milwaukee -1
34 Cincinnati -1* 
35 Greenvlle, SC 
36 Salt Lake City 
37 San Antonio 
*38 West Palm Beach +1
39 Grand Rapids -1* 
40 Birmingham (Ann, Tusc) 
*41 Harrisburg +1
42 Norfolk -1* 
43 New Orleans
44 Memphis 
45 Oklahoma City
*46 Albuquerque-Santa Fe +1
47 Greensboro +1
48 Las Vegas +3* 
*49 Buffalo -3*
50 Louisville 
*51 Providence-New Bedford -2*
52 Jacksonville
*53 Austin +1
54 Wilkes Barre -1*
55 Albany, NY
*56 Fresno-Visalia +2*
57 Little Rock-Pine Bluff
*58 Knoxville  +1
59 Dayton  -1
60 Richmond-Petersburg  +1
61 Tulsa  -1
62 Mobile-Pensacola  +1
63 Lexington  +1
64 Charleston-Huntington -2* 
65 Flint-Saginaw-Bay City 
66 Ft. Myers-Naples 461,920 0.419 
*67 Wichita +1
68 Roanoke-Lynchburg -1* 
69 Green Bay-Appleton 
70 Toledo 
*71 Tucson  +1
72 Honolulu -1*
73 Des Moines-Ames 
*74 Portland-Auburn +1
75 Omaha  +1
76 Syracuse +1
77 Springfield, MO  +1
78 Spokane  +2
79 Rochester, NY  -4
80 Paducah  -1* 
81 Shreveport 
82 Champaign
83 Columbia, SC
84 Huntsville
85 Madison
86 Chattanooga 
87 South Bend-Elkhart
88 Cedar Rapids
*89 Jackson, MS  +2* 
90 Burlington-Plattsburgh
*91 Tri-Cities, TN-VA -2*
*92 Harlingen +1
93 Colorado Springs-Pueblo -1
94 Waco-Temple-Bryan +1
95 Davenport -1* 
96 Baton Rouge
*97 Savannah +1
98 Johnstown-Altoona -1
99 El Paso +1
100 Evansville  -1* 
101 Charleston, SC 
102 Youngstown 
103 Lincoln & Hastings
*104 Ft. Smith* +3
105 Greenville, NC
*106 Ft. Wayne -2
107 Myrtle Beach-Florence  -1
108 Springfield-Holyoke -2 * 
109 Tallahassee-Thomasville 
110 Lansing 
111 Tyler-Longview
*112 Reno  +2
113 Traverse City -1
114 Sioux Falls -1* 
115 Augusta 
*116 Montgomery -3*
117 Peoria-Bloomington
118 Fargo-Valley City
*119 Boise  +3
120 Macon  -1
121 Eugene  -1
122 SantaBarbra -1
123 La Crosse-Eau Claire +4
124 Lafayette, LA  -1
125 Monterey-Salinas  -1* 
126 Yakima
*127 Columbus, GA  -2* 
128 Bakersfield 201,850 0.183 
129 Corpus Christi 192,380 0.175 
*130 Chico-Redding +1
131 Amarillo  -1* 
132 Columbus-Tupelo-West Point
*133 Rockford +1 
134 Wausau-Rhinelander  -1* 
135 Monroe-El Dorado
*136 Topeka +1
137 Duluth-Superior -1
138 Columbia-Jefferson City +1
139 Wilmington +1
140 Beaumont-Port Arthur -2* 
141 Medford-Klamath Falls
142 Erie 
143 Sioux City 
144 Wichita Falls & Lawton 
*145 Joplin-Pittsburg  +1
146 Lubbock  -1*
147 Albany, GA 
*148 Salisbury  +2
149 Bluefield-Beckley-Oak Hill  -1
150 Terre Haute -1 * 
151 Bangor 
*152 Rochester, MN +1
153 Palm Springs +6
154 Wheeling-Steubenville -2*
155 Anchorage 
*156 Binghamton -2
157 Panama City  +3
158 Biloxi-Gulfport +1
159 Odessa-Midland -1
160 Minot-Bismarck-Dickinson -3*
161 Sherman-Ada 
162 Gainesville
*163 Idaho Falls-Pocatello  +1
164 Abilene-Sweetwater  -1* 
165 Clarksburg-Weston 
166 Utica 
*167 Hattiesburg-Laurel +1
168 Missoula  +1
169 Quincy-Hannibal-Keokuk  -2
170 Yuma-El Centro  +1
171 Billings  -1* 
172 Dothan 
173 Elmira 
174 Jackson, TN 
*175 Lake Charles  +2* 
176 Alexandria, LA 
*177 Rapid City  +1
178 Watertown -3* 
179 Jonesboro
180 Marquette 
181 Harrisonburg 
*182 Greenwood-Greenville, MS  +1
183 Bowling Green  -1* 
184 Meridian 
*185 Lima  +9 
186 Charlottesville  -1
187 Grand Junction-Montrose  +2
188 Laredo  +2
189 Great Falls  -1
190 Parkersburg  -3
191 Lafayette, IN  -5
192 Twin Falls -1 * 
193 Butte-Bozeman 
*194 Eureka -1*
195 Cheyenne-Scottsbluff 
*196 Bend, OR -1
197 San Angelo  -1* 
198 Casper-Riverton
*199 Ottumwa-Kirksville +1
200 Mankato -1*
201 St. Joseph
202 Zanesville
*203 Fairbanks +1
204 Presque Isle -1*
205 Victoria
206 Helena
207 Juneau 
208 Alpena 
209 North Platte 
210 Glendive


----------



## SimpleSimon

Thanks Tony!

At least Colo. Spgs. is still in the top 100. 

I wonder how many decades before HD LiL for them.

Of course, I can easily move to the Denver DMA.


----------



## TNGTony

Did a little research to update the TV market maps on the EKB

I've been working on this for a while. These are the counties I have seen move from the 2003-2004 season to the 2005-2006 season:


Code:


[u]State	County		From		To[/u]
AL	Conecuh		Mobile		Montgomery
AR	Nevada		Little Rock	Shreveport
CA	Riverside (E)	Phoenix		Los Angeles
CO	Saguache	Denver		Colorado Springs
GA	Clinch		Albany		Tallahassee/Thomasville
GA	Miller		Albany		Tallahassee/Thomasville
GA	Seminole	Dothan		Tallahassee/Thomasville
IL	Cass		Quincy		Champaign
KY	Adair		Bowling Green	Louisville
MO	Holt		St. Joseph	Kansas City
MO	Mercer		Des Moines	Kansas City
MO	Pemiscott	Paducah		Memphis
MO	Phelps		Springfield, MO	St. Louis
MO	Reynolds	Paducah	 	St. Louis
MO	Worth		St. Joseph	Kansas City
NE	Arthur		North Platte	Denver
NE	Boyd		Lincoln		Sioux Falls
NE	Cherry		Sioux Falls	Denver
NE	Morrill		Rapid City	Denver
NE	Pawnee		Omaha		Lincoln
NE	Sheridan	Rapid City	Denver
NE	Sioux		Denver		Cheyenne
NY	Yates		Rochester	Syracuse
NC	Northampton 	Raleigh		Norfolk
OH	Athens		Chrlstn/Hunt	Columbus, OH
Ok	Okfuskee	Oklahoma City	Tulsa
OR	Grant		Boise		Portland, OR
OR	Morrow		Portland, OR	Yakima
PA	Franklin	Wahington DC	Harrisburg
SD	Campbell	Sioux Falls	Bismarck
SD	Jones		Sioux Falls	Rapid City
TN	Moore		Huntsville	Nashville
TX	Kenedy		Corpus Christi	Harlingen
TX	Sabine		Shreveport	Tyler
TX	Trinity		Tyler		Houston
VA	Orange		Richmond	Washington DC
WI	Dunn		Minneapolis	Lacrosse
WI	Iron		Duluth		Wausau
WI	Washburn	Duluth		Minneapolis

I do not use Nielsen information since it is copywrighted. This info was gathered from the FCC, and many television stations.

One other pheudo-important change is the reason for Lima's meteoric rise this year and gigantic plummet last year of 9 positions. It was also the reason for Dayton's big drop.

Auglaize county moved from the Lima market to the Dayton market last year. It moved back to the Lima market this year.

All the TV Market maps and state maps have been updated on the EKB. The national map on the index will not be updated any time soon. That one is a bear!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King

i think in general the chart verifies the population move from the north to the south. Very interesting stats, Tony. Thanks


----------



## SamC

Couple of comments.

If you look at the DMA charts over a longer period of time, these exist back to the 60s, you see the demographic moves of the country that Richard King speaks of very clearly.

In my market (Huntington-Charleston) the stations, well actually one station, put a major effort into keeping Athens County, Ohio. The reality on the ground is that you cannot get any TV there w/o a dish or cable, and cable has, and always has had, both sets of locals. 

The Columbus stations provide Ohio news. Obviously. So the goal of the H-C station was to do LOCAL news. Major over coverage of local events in that county and of Ohio U sports. It worked for a while, but it fell away. Columbus get the county, which is money right off the H-C bottom line, since advertizers do not care why, they just pay by DMA size.

We actually have a market in WV where one of the locals is not even in the DMA. The tiny Clarksburg DMA has four stations, CBS, NBC, Fox, and PBS. With no ABC and with the massive number of Pennsylvanians attending WVU, Monongalia County, which is where the PBS is, is in the Pittsburgh DMA, but the PBS is Clarksburg's PBS. The reality on the ground is that cable has Pittsburgh, Clarksburg, and Wheeling locals. Wheeling kids (few) watch Wheeling, rest of WV kids (few) watch Clarksburg, and Pittsburgh kids, profs, and the local gentry (many) watch Pittsburgh.


----------



## Jacob S

All three WV DMA's that I see listed lost rankings. H-C loses 2 while Pburg loses 3. Ouch! WV's population continues to drop if im not mistaken.


----------



## SamC

According to the Census, while some areas will grow faster than others, the only states that will actually lose population in the 00s will be WV and ND.


----------



## Jacob S

WV used to have a population of over 5,000,000 and I believe that was back in the 1950's and 1960's. Thats when there were probably more coal miners here.


----------



## lee635

Yikes, Katrina and Rita may reverse that trend at least for this year.....



Richard King said:


> i think in general the chart verifies the population move from the north to the south. Very interesting stats, Tony. Thanks


----------



## jpurkey

It will be interesting to see where New Orleans ranks in next years Nielsen Market rankings. A loss of 50,000 households could knock it down about 10 places.


----------

